# what breed is my puppy??



## stormy27 (Dec 7, 2007)

hello everyone, this is my first time posting, I was wanting to get everyone's opinion about what breed my pup is. This picture was from when he was 6 months old, he is now 8 months old and is 75 lbs, I got him from a shelter and they said that he was a mastiff mix w/ maybe pit. What does everyone think??? If he is mixed w/ mastiff then what type would htat be since there are alot of different breeds of mastiff. thanks for any input


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Mastiff and weimeraner? He is sooo beautiful!


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

I see weimeraner too.


----------



## stormy27 (Dec 7, 2007)

everyone thinks he's pure breed blue nose pitbull around in my neighborhood but his ears are too floppy to be a pure pit and he's too tall I think he's 24 inches when he was 6 months old, he could be taller now. thanks though, he is a beautiful dog, the shelter said that him and his littermates where abandoned in a back yard, how sad. When I took him outside of the shelter to take him home he cried because he was soo scared


----------



## Naketa3 (Nov 30, 2007)

I see weimaraner in him and either mastiff or pit bull maybe.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

actually, i see pitbull, but maybe great dane. the face shape is boxy and longer than a mastiff. its always so hard to tell as a pup though. he is a cutie thats for sure!


----------



## Skyler (Dec 4, 2007)

Its definately a Weimaraner mix of some sort. You just dont get that short silver coat like that without it. The other I would lean toward Mastiff rather than Pit due to his weight. He's a 75 lbs male at 8 months and he hasnt even filled out yet so he's gonna be one big boy. Pits are stocky but I cant see getting that much weight with that mix.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I'd say he has Dane in him, we get lots of Dane pups into our clinic that are confused as Weims just because they are blue.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I don't see any weim in that dog at all. Maybe dane/pitbull.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

My dog Dozers mama was a bullmastiff, and his daddy was a lab..His parents were my BF neighbors dog...I know, But i had nothing to do with it. He has the same "style" box head as your pup..I see alot of mastiff in him except for his coloring.


----------



## sheplovr (Aug 27, 2006)

He Could have some Pitt, but color and size of the Weimeraner.!! Very gorgeous dog anyhow!! Love it, exercise it and feed it my 3 things that work for me and I always state......


----------



## Danegirl2208 (Jul 6, 2006)

I am not seeing ANY weimaraner, he is far too thick, and there are several other breeds besides Weims that can be blue. He looks more bully than anything and I say you are correct to think there is some sort of mastiff in him too. He's a great looking boy


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I am leaning toward the Pit/Dane mix. Around here we call those Viper dogs and they are purposely breeding them. He looks like he has Dane feet though it is very hard to see in the picture. He is a really impressive looking dog. Very attractive. Looks like he is a hefty little puppy. LOL


----------



## petstar (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't see pit...his head isn't quite built like a pit although I immediately thought Dane when I saw him. He's adorable!


----------



## BostonBull (Dec 9, 2007)

That boxy muzzle and color could be Presa Canario, or Cane Corso.....


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> That boxy muzzle and color could be Presa Canario, or Cane Corso.....


no, both of those dogs are not as tall as this pup, heavier, and their muzzles are a LOT shorter than this one. im still sticking with a dane mix. i dont see any weim, just because its blue, doesnt mean its weim.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

The length of the muzzle and droop of the lips looks like part Great Dane to me. I've met Danes that color, too. He's stunning!

The color doesn't look quite weim to me. He's blue, and weims are more a silvery-taupe color. There's a touch more tan and less blue in the color of a weim.


----------



## BostonBull (Dec 9, 2007)

GreatDaneMom said:


> no, both of those dogs are not as tall as this pup, heavier, and their muzzles are a LOT shorter than this one. im still sticking with a dane mix. i dont see any weim, just because its blue, doesnt mean its weim.


The Presa maybe, they top out about 25" for males but the Corso tops out around 28" for males. I have seen some HUGE males.

I would have to say your opinion is slightly tilted......


----------



## BostonBull (Dec 9, 2007)

Couple of Corso......


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

I Think Dane And Bullmastiff, But No Matter A Very Very Good Looking Boy You Should Be Proud


----------



## stormy27 (Dec 7, 2007)

sobreeze said:


> I Think Dane And Bullmastiff, But No Matter A Very Very Good Looking Boy You Should Be Proud


thank you so much, yes I am proud to have him, his color makes his breed really hard to figure out, the only breeds that have that color are blue nose pits, neo mastiff, weimaraner which has a different grey coat, and blue danes.
I guess I will never really know, but I guess everyone does agree that he is mixed and not pure pit.



digits mama said:


> My dog Dozers mama was a bullmastiff, and his daddy was a lab..His parents were my BF neighbors dog...I know, But i had nothing to do with it. He has the same "style" box head as your pup..I see alot of mastiff in him except for his coloring.



I do see what you mean, by any chance do you have a full body picture of him, if he is that breed where is the color coming from?How big do you think mine will get??


----------



## petstar (Dec 7, 2007)

In all truth...there is no telling what he is mixed with...his color could have come from a recessive gene in one of his mixed breed parents. Nevertheless, I think he has a very "Dane" look about him and he's very pretty!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

How fast is he putting on weight? Between 4 and 5 months my Mastiff hit a MAJOR growth spurt and gained 24 lbs in 5 weeks. 

I think I'm going to agree with sobreeze here...Dane and BullMastiff mix.


----------



## stormy27 (Dec 7, 2007)

Mdawn said:


> How fast is he putting on weight? Between 4 and 5 months my Mastiff hit a MAJOR growth spurt and gained 24 lbs in 5 weeks.
> 
> I think I'm going to agree with sobreeze here...Dane and BullMastiff mix.



well I got him when he was 5 months old and he was 52 Lbs he is now 8 months old and 75 plus lbs could be heavier since I last checked him 3 weeks ago. Since he is 8 months old do you think he is pretty much done growing or not quite??


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

stormy27 said:


> well I got him when he was 5 months old and he was 52 Lbs he is now 8 months old and 75 plus lbs could be heavier since I last checked him 3 weeks ago. Since he is 8 months old do you think he is pretty much done growing or not quite??


I highly doubt that he's done growing at only 8 months. He's still just a baby!  
My Lab is 1 year old and has probably reached his full height, but could still put on weight to fill out some. My Mastiff is only 9 months old and 28 1/2 inches tall so he still has to grow _at least _another inch and a half. He weighs about 130-140 lbs so he can gain another 60 to 70 lbs or even a little more before he'll be fully mature and he'd still be on the lean side as I want to keep him between 190-200 lbs. He's a purebred English Mastiff though, I don't think that yours will be that big as he is a mix. If he's a BullMastiff mix, they are smaller than an English Mastiff. I'd say at around 1 year, they are close to their max height, but could gain weight until 2 years old.


----------



## stormy27 (Dec 7, 2007)

Mdawn said:


> I highly doubt that he's done growing at only 8 months. He's still just a baby!
> My Lab is 1 year old and has probably reached his full height, but could still put on weight to fill out some. My Mastiff is only 9 months old and 28 1/2 inches tall so he still has to grow _at least _another inch and a half. He weighs about 130-140 lbs so he can gain another 60 to 70 lbs or even a little more before he'll be fully mature and he'd still be on the lean side as I want to keep him between 190-200 lbs. He's a purebred English Mastiff though, I don't think that yours will be that big as he is a mix. If he's a BullMastiff mix, they are smaller than an English Mastiff. I'd say at around 1 year, they are close to their max height, but could gain weight until 2 years old.



I'm hoping that he will hit his peak weight at almost 100lbs, he was 24 inches when he was 6 months old and never checked his height after that, I dont know why, I'll have to do that when I get home to see if he grew height wise. I had a American Bulldog that was 105lbs, he was hit by a car in May, I wanted this pup to at least get that big. I have a thing for dig dogs, they are beautiful creatures! Yours on the other hand is a horse! WOW


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

stormy27 said:


> I'm hoping that he will hit his peak weight at almost 100lbs, he was 24 inches when he was 6 months old and never checked his height after that, I dont know why, I'll have to do that when I get home to see if he grew height wise. I had a American Bulldog that was 105lbs, he was hit by a car in May, I wanted this pup to at least get that big. I have a thing for dig dogs, they are beautiful creatures! Yours on the other hand is a horse! WOW


He could get to 100lbs, I don't think that he'll get much bigger than that. I think that if he was going to weigh more than that full grown, he'd weigh more now. It definitely sounds like he's going to be a big boy though. Actually, he already is a good size boy!!  

Uallis, my Mastiff, is enormous and does _slightly_ put me in the mind of a horse, though I wouldn't tell him that. I think that he is quite upset with his height and size. He wants to be a lap dog more than anything but just can't pull it off. LOL!!  The pictures in my avatar and signature are older so he isn't as big in them as he is now.


----------



## stormy27 (Dec 7, 2007)

Mdawn said:


> He could get to 100lbs, I don't think that he'll get much bigger than that. I think that if he was going to weigh more than that full grown, he'd weigh more now. It definitely sounds like he's going to be a big boy though. Actually, he already is a good size boy!!
> 
> Uallis, my Mastiff, is enormous and does _slightly_ put me in the mind of a horse, though I wouldn't tell him that. I think that he is quite upset with his height and size. He wants to be a lap dog more than anything but just can't pull it off. LOL!!  The pictures in my avatar and signature are older so he isn't as big in them as he is now.


thanks, your mastiff sounds like he has the mastiff body but a little yorkie or Pom Pom mind set that he is a little boy, my American bulldog use to be like that, he would sit on top of me on the couch, not next to me, on top of me, so I can only imagine what your boy does to you..lol


----------

